# Haku's sex



## friedrice12 (Mar 22, 2007)

kind of weird. He is said to be a guy but looks and sounds like a girl. What do you guys think?


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 22, 2007)

It came out of his mouth, "by the way, i'm a guy."

If thats not enough for you then...well yeah.


----------



## Tobirama Senju (Mar 22, 2007)

it's simple, he was a double-edge sword!
50% male & 50% female...


----------



## Pein (Mar 22, 2007)

he is a boy he said so


----------



## John Locke (Mar 22, 2007)

A guy.. definitely..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 22, 2007)

leave this forum please


----------



## friedrice12 (Mar 22, 2007)

I know he is a guy but don't you find it weird how he looks and sounds like a guy? maybe he is homosexual loving zabuza. lol jks


----------



## Yuna (Mar 22, 2007)

He doesn't *sound* like a girl.


----------



## Flash Step (Mar 22, 2007)

He was a girl until he said he was a guy.


----------



## bearchan (Mar 22, 2007)

He was supposed to be around the same age as Naruto.  Maybe he just didn't go through puberty yet.  Or maybe they made at that way so the story between him and Zabuza would be easier to look at because in people's head they'd see a boy and girl.  But he's definitely a BOY!


----------



## staplegun (Mar 22, 2007)

Haku specifically said he was male right in front of Naruto a looooong time ago.


----------



## Koneko_92 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Haku siad he was a boy.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 22, 2007)

He's a boy >_> No matter what you think, he's a guy since he said so -.-


----------



## mootz (Mar 22, 2007)

haku is a robot therefor he has no sex


----------



## Cormac (Mar 22, 2007)

He was desined to look like a girl to show how close a relationship he has to Zabuza and to help emphasis it but he was a boy to emphasis his ability at combat.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Mar 22, 2007)

I found out the hard way....he's a man. (a small man though...)


----------



## LeafEdge (Mar 22, 2007)

He was a guy its just that his bloodline limit makes him femimine...the downside to his kekkai genkai


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2007)

I think the penis is a giveaway.


----------



## Gai-Sifu (Mar 22, 2007)

Haku had plenty of sex, don't worry about it son...


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 22, 2007)

he's physically a boy, but on the inside he's a girl!


----------



## Distracted (Mar 22, 2007)

Haku is a good boy.

and it's a common thing in animes to have very feminine looking males... I forgot the term for it in japanese but I remember that it basically translates to 'pretty boy' or something.


----------



## Radamanthys (Mar 22, 2007)

When I think about Haku, I can't avoid but thinking about this:



Before getting misinterpreted, I must say Zabuza and Haku are actually two of my favorite Naruto characters.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 22, 2007)

zomg new theory....

TOBI = HAKU!! 

it will be the revenge of haku vs kakashi...

how dare he pierce his effeminate chest with his chidori!! and kakashi will be like

OH NOES ICE MIRRORZ!!!HAXZ!!!


----------



## natwel (Mar 22, 2007)

Some guy did a long long report of how he knows haku is a girl, and lets face it if haku didn't say he was a boy, all arrows would point to girl. The user said haku said he was a boy so anyone who was after zabuza would look for a boy with him but they'll think haku is a girl so they won't hold haku suspect. Some gender bending identity confustion.


----------



## friedrice12 (Mar 22, 2007)

I think haku just said he was a boy so he (or whatever sex he is) could get close to Zabuza. for a little BOWCHAKAWOWOW!!!!


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 22, 2007)

People still trip out on this?  It's old news.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Mar 22, 2007)

hes a sensy[short for sensitive guy lol(watch scrubs to get it)]


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh stop! It's not like he's the only overwhelmingly feminine guy in anime!!


----------



## nyu (Mar 22, 2007)

was he a boy in the japanese version


----------



## Tousen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> Oh stop! It's not like he's the only overwhelmingly feminine guy in anime!!






thats funny cause i know exactly who the other one is...lol


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Mar 22, 2007)

Idiotic thread... HAKU IS A GUY! My God... even a def mute could figure it out from reading subtitles. 

You Sir... Fail... Fail really badly...


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 22, 2007)

male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male,male!!!!

Its oficial, Haku is a guy....... foo


----------



## Death Sonjo (Mar 22, 2007)

FireUchiha^^~ said:


> It came out of his mouth, "by the way, i'm a guy."
> 
> If thats not enough for you then...well yeah.



That sentence put my whole perception of reality into question.


----------



## Saya (Mar 22, 2007)

Haku is obviously a guy. He even stated so.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 22, 2007)

hes a guy deal with it


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Mar 22, 2007)

Yea I was confused too in the show....I was 100percent sure he was a girl then he said he was a guy :amazed


----------



## Citan (Mar 22, 2007)

haku is pretty.... too pretty to be a boy so in my mind he will always be a girl


----------



## Saosin (Mar 22, 2007)

Haku = male.
Accept it. Move on with your life.


----------



## Utz (Mar 22, 2007)

Yea, this has been done around... I dunno, roundabout 60-70 million times. Somewhere there.

 bye-bye to the recycle!


----------

